# Electric Blue Ram Chasing Other Rams



## Zer0 (May 14, 2012)

Hello,

I bought several electric blue ram from a LFS last week. Today I notice that one is more aggressive then the others. It likes to take by one corner of the tank and when other rams swim towards that corner, it will chase them away. I also have guppies in the tank but when they wander into that same corner, the blue ram doesn't chase them and just let them be.

This one also has a little black spot on its cheek while the other rams doesn't have that. Its dorsal fin also seems to be a little bit more open/spread than the others.

Why is this one ram being so aggressive? Do I need to move it to another tank?

Cheers.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Possible that it is a male (or female) claiming it's territory. They will see out a secluded area of the tank with plants or rocks for protection. If one has a much longer fin on the top it will be the male and the females get pink bellies when ready to breed.
You will be able to sit back and watch the fun while a mate is chosen. There will be a bit of chasing if you have more than one of each sex in the tank. If possible put some caves in there for them. (a small flower pot with a chip out for them to get in may work, but my ram pairs were the only fish in their tank and used open areas(a rock surface), one female would lay her eggs on a plastic plant.

Enjoy them.


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Nightowl is right, it's a territorial thing.
Lay a piece of flat slate in that corner, turn the temp. up to 84 - 85F, then do a slightly cooler 25% - 30% water change. 
You may see eggs on the slate shortly after.


----------

